# Sick but still cooking



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

I’ve been home sick since Oinkfest…I’ve got walking pneumonia or something like that….well it’s Oct in Buffalo and 85* so whets a BBQ man to do…fire up the smokers…I did a fatty and some sausages above a brisket on the WSM..and have a few rack of ribs for my T-shirt guy, he wants them from the Monday Football game. MJ wanted a pic of him eating his Jell-O….so here we are finished pics much later…












I’ve got the brisket rubbed down with BTGG rub..and my rub on the ribs.

And der aint no holes in dem sausages BOY


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

I scrubbed up good and had a mask on when prepping....


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 5, 2007)

yummy. I would eat it.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice work wittdog.  Don't inhale to much smoke.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, if those ribs taste as good as the ones last weekend, I may have to come back up there.  Good looking pics amigo.  Hope you get well soon.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope ya get to feelin better... maybe all that good lookin Q will help ya on the road to recovery


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 5, 2007)

don't overdo yourself Dave, get well soon


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 5, 2007)

Eat some gumbo Boy that'll fix ya up


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

Tried that and some chicken noodle soup...with the niffles...nothings working...seems like I'm going to need grandpa recipe..
Drink a bottle of whiskey...when you wake up 2 days later the cold is gone


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 5, 2007)

That Q will have you feelin' better in no time 8)


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

Ribs are done…I’m going to tell this guy no more 6 rack orders…maybe 5-51/2 racks..man I need a bigger pit….Brisket is getting there….



More pics to come


----------



## john a (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking terrific Dave, great job. Try granddads cure, tell us if it works, get well dude.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are some fantastic looking ribs wittdog.  Good thing you have a cold and can't smell or taste anything.  Otherwise,  you may not have been able to fill your order.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Those are some fantastic looking ribs wittdog.  Good thing you have a cold and can't smell or taste anything.  Otherwise,  you may not have been able to fill your order.


Cliff its a 5-51/2 rack limit from now on...   I'm debating if I want to toss the other 3 racks on bought on now or later this weekend...I'm not going to tell the mrs or boys I have more uncooked..or they will be on now... 
I'm trying the saran wrap rest...


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking good wittdog. Hope you started to fell better.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

Dinner is done…the pics didn’t come out all that great..guess I should read the book that came with the new camera….Gotta tell you there might be something to this wrapping with saran wrap instead of foil thing….more tests are in order…












Thanks for the get well wishes guys


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to be feeling better by now!
Looks great!
If saran wrap will make my brisket better please keep me posted


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

It has been mentioned here a time or two..to rest it in saran instead of foil...seemed like the juice stayed in the brisket and not in the wrapping...more emperical data is needed....There is no offseason in Q


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Right you are my year round freezing our asses off bro'!
It's coming......you'd better let Penn know


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Right you are my year round freezing our asses off bro'!
> It's coming......you'd better let Penn know


Who is this Pen you speak of....I think he ran away with a Finney and jumped over the Moon


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 5, 2007)

There is something missing on that plate........What could it be ?.........Oh Yea.....MY FORK.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 5, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know :roll: 
The guy that loves winter


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

Beans are a veggie..and do give the saran wrap thing a try...Oh yeah I had some cream corn in the bowl..not pictured..


----------



## Griff (Oct 5, 2007)

Saran wrap. Come to think about it, there used to be a bbq joint here that kept their brisket in saran wrap. They would pull it out, unwrap it, slice off some, rewrap and put it back in the warmer. Unfortunately, their brisket was hit or miss. Sometimes tender and juicy, other times dry and tough. About a year ago it went out of business and a week later mysteriously it burned.


----------



## Unity (Oct 5, 2007)

Dave, if you're still thinking about resorting to the grandpa cure, consider using the JB hot-sauce-testing method as a chaser. A shot of whiskey, a shot of hot sauce, a shot of whiskey, a shot of hot sauce, etc. I'll bet that'd put your nasty bug on the run.   

--John  8)
(I hope you're feelin' better.)


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 6, 2007)

*Get Well Soon!!*


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Well sorry to hear you been ailing.  Had a batch of grandkids recently recovered from that walking pnumonia bizness..sure aint pleasant.  Hope  your recovery continues to the fullest extent. 

bigwheel


----------

